# Present a part of your collection



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, I thought that it would be nice with a thread where people could simply present a part of their music collection which they were particularly satisfied with and which they felt was in some way quite complete - being it the oeuvre of a composer, a part of it, a selected performer´s recordings, or even a small whole genre. Maybe-maybe accompanied with a bit of writing, pictures or other stuff.

It´s probably a good thing to consider the amount of space taken up when posting and the "risk" of very lengthy posts. So maybe limit the subject a bit, to a "niche", if necessary ...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Bach. How's that for a "niche"? My favorite recordings (not inclusive):

Goldbergs: Denk, Gould (both, or all three if you will)
WTC: Schiff's New, Gould
Cantats: Suzuki
Passions: Ditto
Organ: Biggs, or Newman for a more complete look
Various keyboard: Gould (for the most part)
AoF: Canadian Brass
Musical Offering: Munchinger
Brandenburgs: Koopman

And, of course, all the other stuff!


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

This part.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

bigshot said:


> View attachment 29383
> 
> 
> This part.


I like the photo; do you have them cataloged?

LPs came in during my teen years. I had no money to splurge, But the few I bought started me on The Ritual: Select the LP, read the jacket notes (skim after a few iterations), clean the stylus, clean the LP, place it on the turntable, carefully place the tone arm, turn the platter by hand to be sure the stylus finds the lead-in groove, turn on the system, turn on the player and watch the magic vinyl-to-music process for a minute or so before kicking back. Y'know, I still do it that way; and it's still magic.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

bigshot said:


> View attachment 29383
> 
> 
> This part.


That seems to be 78s in box sets at the bottom of the picture ? Or early LPs ? Or ... ?  
I have three 78 box sets myself, since I´ve started collecting Steinweiss cover designs, which also include some 78s. So far, a modest sample of his output, though.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Top shelf is LP box sets, next two are LPs. Below that is 78s. Lots of Steinweiss in there. Taschen has a book on Steinweiss that is great.

They used to be catalogued Ukko... then I moved. It was all I could do to convince my friends to help me move them, much less keep them in order.


----------

